# Air Stone not working



## AxolotlMan (Jun 25, 2011)

i just bought a Top Fin XP-20 air pump.

i have a 10 gallon tank. the pump will turn on but no air will come out of the 3 inch circle stone.

maybe the pump doesnt work good with the stone i have? Any help please?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Does yours have the two outlets?Where you hook up two lines?If so,you need one blocked off for the other to work.Well most of them work that way.


----------



## Mushtang (Jun 15, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Does yours have the two outlets?Where you hook up two lines?If so,you need one blocked off for the other to work.Well most of them work that way.


I recently opened my Whisper 60 air pump to see why it wasn't putting out air, and found that both bladders were ripped. I also learned that each side was a completely independent air pump, and blocking off one side would not send twice as much air down the other side. 

If your pump isn't putting out air, get a screw driver and open it up to examine. It's a pretty simple device and you'll probably see the problem pretty quickly.


----------



## glassbird (Feb 2, 2011)

Try blowing thru the airline with your own lungs. If air goes thru the stone that way, you know it is not a blocked line or stone. When the pump is plugged in, but not connected to the air line, do you feel air coming out of it? If not, or if it is very minimal, then the pump is not up to par. You can try hooking it all up, plugging it in, and waiting for a while. Sometimes, pressure need to build up to get a new airstone working.

Soaking a new airstone for a few hours BEFORE plugging in the pump can make air flow thru a bit easier, and also will help to produce finer bubles.

Just some thoughts...


----------

